

We've hit 10,000 subscribers for PHP Weekly - inovica
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2014-06-19.html

======
inovica
From an embryonic idea we've achieved 10,000 subscribers. Thank you to
everyone at Hacker News for the ideas and thoughts when we were first
starting. It's really appreciated

